# Sandman gone from WWE too....



## Clark Kent (Sep 11, 2007)

*Sandman gone from WWE too....
By Silent Bob - Tue, 11 Sep 2007 23:01:42 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

It's just been announced that the former ECW champion was given his release earlier today.  He was last seen on RAW last night, so this strikes me as strange.


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

